# Best Hosting for Online Clothing Store?



## muhammadtalha89 (Oct 17, 2010)

I'll be starting my online web store in few months and for that I need to purchase a domain as well as hosting. Please let me know which are the best WINDOWS hosting available these days. My Storefront would be based on .Net technology. 

Secondly, I also need suggestions for the domain. My online store will comprise SHOES, CLOTHING, ACCESSORIES, ETC for Men, Women, Kids, etc.

Please give your suggestions for my clothing store domain.


THankssss ya!


----------



## freestylezz (Oct 21, 2007)

muhammadtalha89 said:


> I'll be starting my online web store in few months and for that I need to purchase a domain as well as hosting. Please let me know which are the best WINDOWS hosting available these days. My Storefront would be based on .Net technology.
> 
> Secondly, I also need suggestions for the domain. My online store will comprise SHOES, CLOTHING, ACCESSORIES, ETC for Men, Women, Kids, etc.
> 
> ...


Im using hostgator. they charge 10/month on 1 year contract


----------



## TeeDawg (Oct 23, 2010)

Bluehost.com is $6.95 a month, unlimited. 1 year contract.


----------

